# Specialized Bikepacking Concept Bike!!!



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, just saw this. I hadn't seen it anywhere else so thought I'd post it up.










The full article is here, over on 'Behance', a design website.  I think he's gone for a modern take on those old, Swedish Army bikes.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I wouldn't mind those bags on my RH. My GF expressed an interest in doing some long range treks & these look perfect for the job.


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

oooooooooh, i want one!


----------



## giantone (Dec 18, 2011)

That's sick. If only the olive drab was an option when I got my carve...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool bike, but I would be happy with them just making those bags available.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

anyone else notice the seat post? Is that standard big S fare?...I don't get out much


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

heeler said:


> anyone else notice the seat post? Is that standard big S fare?...I don't get out much


ditto.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

The seatpost looks vaguely interesting. 

The panniers and frame bag...meh. I wonder about that attachment system for that frame bag. Looks like a total PITA anytime you want to mount the bag. But maybe it is more innovative than what it looks like to me (relacing a tennis shoe anytime you wanna mount the bag).


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Bill in Houston said:


> ditto.


The article at the link indicates it's an attempt to provide some additional cush.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

baker said:


> But maybe it is more innovative than what it looks like to me (relacing a tennis shoe anytime you wanna mount the bag).


Like tennis shoes, there will be a velcro version for old guys. 



nachomc said:


> The article at the link indicates it's an attempt to provide some additional cush.


I could go for that.


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

Is it singular speed or a short, short derailleur?
Looks like it's from an Army kit. Doesn't the Army go for the lowest bid usually?


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

What's up with the orange trim on the soft goods? I don't like the look of that much.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Yukon Alvin said:


> Looks like it's from an Army kit. Doesn't the Army go for the lowest bid usually?


Too bad they didn't cover up all of the typically horrible Big S paint scheme with olive drab..:skep::nono:

I doubt any army is going to use that bike. It's for the folks who want to roll down to their local grocery store and grab some while pretending to be a Special Ops bike commando...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> Like tennis shoes, there will be a velcro version for old guys.


Ha Ha!


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I think its pretty sweet, but would want a sussy fork up front


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

I like it. I'd like to see what the bags are going to sell for if they sell them separate.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

No fork eyelets?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

wschruba said:


> No fork eyelets?


It's a concept bike. Don't expect practicality! ;-)


----------

